# Co2 Reactor For Large tank



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey everybody. Ive been running pressurized Co2 on my smaller tanks for a while now but am looking at setting up my larger aquarium again. I have a 5 pound tank ( I'm assuming ill have to upgrade) with the bubble counter and all that regulator jazz as well as a Ph controller. Im looking at putting the Co2 onto a tank that is 72"X18"X19" so I am curious about now is setting up an inline Co2 reactor on the output of my canister filter. The problem is the ones I have found online were to small for my ehiem 2262 filter. Ive also read theres been issues with either having to high of a flow rate threw the reactor or actually issues with overloading the output of the canister filters therefore damaging the filter. Is there any reactors out there people would recommend or advise to stay away from? I will also have a smaller canister filter running on the tank Im just not sure which one I will be using yet ( roughly something simular to an xp3 or fluval 405 output wise) so perhaps that could be a better option? Additionally I would like to stay away from anything to bulky or DIY setups. The tank is going to be more of a modern ADA style and although I might be able to hide it, I'd prefer it was easier to hide 

Thanks so much!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

To inject CO2 into that size of tank you will need a lot of CO2. It's not necessary to upgrade your 5 lb tank but you'll just have to run to get refills more often. In that length of tank you are running the 2262 only? The flow rate on that filter is too high to dissolve all the CO2 effectively. I am not sure why overloading the output of the filter will damage it. There will be bubbles coming out. Not going in.

The length of the reactor is depending on injection rate and flow rate. There is no way to inject a lot of CO2 into a small reactor and have all the CO2 dissolve unfortunately. You're going to have to DIY _something_ unless you want to use diffusers (I actually use one on 1 size of my 125 gallon). I would strongly suggest 2 injection points also, as circulating the CO2 around would also be a problem.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I will more than likely be running an addition 2262 as well as something like a fluval 405 or xp3 do you think that flow rate would still be to high? I was just reading by "clogging" or slowing the output rate you would be putting excessive strain and ware on the motor. If DIY is the only option that is fine as well I was just curious if there was any device I could use instead. In the case of DIY is there any designs you would recommend?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can do a reactor through either the Fluval or the XP3 but I think most of the commercial reactors would be too short to get rid of all the bubbles. There should not be any choking out the pump in the filter since you are not reducing the diameter but increasing it. You're "clogging" it with gas which would have less resistance than water.

Oops, I actually forgot about the Boyu atomizer. I use one of those with my 2028 in my 125 gallon. I think Patrick (Mykiss) sells them. I run one on the one side and then have a Bazooka diffuser on the other side under the outlet of my FX5. With my setup, I cannot see either from in front of the tank (of course the atomizer is inline so won't see it anyway).


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

I was thinking of running the green leaf atomizer on the XP3/fluval do you think that would work? Or perhaps even running a branch line on one of the 2262's with a control valve to control the rate however I'm worried that will effect the overall output pressure to much. Is there a "magic" number for flow rate through the atomizer? Ive seen online with people running over 1500g an hour but that seems much to fast?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This one? Atomic Inline CO2 Diffuser 16/22mm | Green Leaf Aquariums

That's pretty much the unit Patrick sells for $25, which is what I use. 

I don't know what the magic number is and I suspect there isn't. It's more to do with your CO2 injection rate than the flow rate. The more you inject, the more dwell time it needs to dissolve. I am sure that atomizer would work fine with the smaller canisters you listed. If you split the flow from the 2262 you'd have to regulate it somehow so that you can get the water to flow through the atomizer side. Which means reducing flow on the other side.

Without getting too much into fluid dynamics, you can't really damage the pump by stopped the "push". The taller the tank is the bigger the hydraulic head is so by having a bigger taller tank you're already reducing flow through the pump. That's why pumps have charts for flow rates for different heads. You can damage a pump by blocking the "pull" side because then the impeller would try to draw more fluid than is available, causing it to cavitate.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

How about aqua medic 1000? That should work. Im using one right now and I'm sure that would work for you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> How about aqua medic 1000? That should work. Im using one right now and I'm sure that would work for you.


Yes, that would work with the XP3/Fluval also. But do you think he can get enough CO2 into a 6 foot tank from one injection point with the AM1000 though, Bien?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe AM 1000 should be able to handle quite a bit of co2. I'm doing 2 bubble per/sec. right now with an old 404 fluval in my 90 gal. no problem, I'm sure it can handle more b/s. I would add a filter or pump for water circulation though. 

thanks


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> How about aqua medic 1000? That should work. Im using one right now and I'm sure that would work for you.


Hey Bien would you run that on the smaller filtration unit as well? I generally run my spray bars 75% of the way down the tank starting about 10% in so hopefully that would be enough for the one injection point however if not would I be able to split the co2 line or would I need another complete co2 set up.

Thanks again for all the help guys!

***edit sorry you aswered that just as I posted it. I was just curious where you would place another filter/pump to ensure the best circulation when im using a spray bar and where can you purchase one I couldnt find any even on ebay**


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

It should be enough. But just in case you can always buy a co2 brass splitter which you could buy at Canadian aquatics. About the pump or filter location, I would put one on each sides of the tank to maximize its power.

I hope that helps

Thanks,
Bien


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

awesome thanks so much! where were you able to purchase your Ive checked ebay but couldnt find any to ship to canada?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine through one of the member here a long time ago. Try dr. Foster & smith.com


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Why are you staying away from a diy reactor?
You can make one for as little as $20 and it's completely custom to your needs. 







I built this one for my 90g running on a 2075, Its huge and I didn't lose any flow. Im pushing 3-4 bps at 15psi and getting about 98% dissolution. My drop checker is a light green/yellow and its at the other end from the filter output. My 10lb tank has lasted longer than it ever did with an inline diffuser.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

randylahey said:


> Why are you staying away from a diy reactor?
> You can make one for as little as $20 and it's completely custom to your needs.
> View attachment 52073
> 
> ...


Hey Randy I am looking to build a reactor for my 48g. Do you have plans for the one you made?


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't have a plan for this one as i just freestyled it. I guess it is a diy cerges reactor although its closer looking to the ista maxmix but way better. I can whip up a design and parts list when i get home. I have pipe, glue and and a pvc saw so if you want to go the same route, that'll help out a bit.


----------

